# Enforcement of exterior steps as means of egresso



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's say this front door was the only 36" exterior door in the house.

Are these steps code enforceable under the IRC?

What say thee?


----------



## mjesse (Oct 29, 2013)

To clarify, by "these steps" we assume the steps are necessary to get from the door to grade.


----------



## High Desert (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes I believe they are.

Section R311.1 says you have to have at least one egress door that leads to the exterior of the dwelling without requiring travel through a garage.

Section R311.3.1 has the provisions for landings at the required egress door.

The last paragraph of that section tells you if the exterior landing is not at grade, then access to grade shall be provided by means of ramp or stairway. It references the appropriate sections for both ramps and stairways so one can determine the code requirement for them. So they now become required ramps or stairs and have to comply with either R311.8 or R311.7.

Can't see how you could read it any other way. IMHO


----------



## High Desert (Oct 30, 2013)

to clarify my comments, I am only addressing the required steps to get from the egress door landing to grade.


----------



## GBrackins (Oct 30, 2013)

per Section R311.3 Floors and landings at exterior doors. There shall be a landing or floor on each side of each exterior door, requires landing at all exterior doors, not just the egress door.


----------



## tbz (Oct 31, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Let's say this front door was the only 36" exterior door in the house.Are these steps code enforceable under the IRC?
> 
> What say thee?


Jar,

This is a question with a lot of information missing.

1.  As noted all exterior doors, not just the required Egress door are required to have access to grade with a landing outside & inside.

2.  There are exceptions for no landing, but not for the designated egress door.

3.  Thus with that said if this not the designated egress door and you only have 1 step it is still under the enforcement of the code.

4.  Either way if the door leads out to the steps with or without a landing, till the walking path hits grade it is under the enforcement of the code.

So without additional information, I would say yes, because pretty much all steps attached to the dwelling are enforceable.

I will note this though, we recently had a client with a large front patio with a single step down from the house, the patio was at grade with a walkway to the street and driveway however on the far side of the patio there was a pitch in the lawn that went to the side and there was 5 steps down to the lower lawn, at no point was a guard required, but we classified these steps as landscape and not enforced by the building department.

JMO

Tom


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's weird, I had a photo in my original post that is now missing.


----------



## tbz (Oct 31, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> That's weird, I had a photo in my original post that is now missing.


With the photo no appearing, I still say yes


----------



## mjesse (Oct 31, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> That's weird, I had a photo in my original post that is now missing.


I didn't see the pic when I first replied, but now it's there.

The pic confirms my "yes", handrails and guards required


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2013)

I say yay yay sir...


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 31, 2013)

I cannot think of any circumstance that the code would not be enforcable to any steps leading from a porch to grade.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> I cannot think of any circumstance that the code would not be enforcable to any steps leading from a porch to grade.


Well,..... at least one person can if you look at the poll


----------



## fatboy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, steps must comply.


----------



## Mac (Oct 31, 2013)

Trick question! There are two doors - is the minimum dimension 36"? What about the mullion? BTW those stairs are fugly!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2013)

Come on folks.  170 views of this thread, 48 registered members read it yet only 17 voted?  Come on, it an anonymous poll for crying out loud.  The numbers look pretty skewed already.


----------



## High Desert (Oct 31, 2013)

The code regulates these stairs per all my earlier posts. don't see any gray area.


----------



## Fort (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't even notice the poll at first.

My brain automatically assumed it was an advertisement banner.

I wonder if they can be made more obvious or actually within the thread...

HD's code citations are the enforceable answer.


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 31, 2013)

The question of if it's not in the house is it a Stair, or Stairway and is it the intention of the code to adress it as such? Yes was my poll response not because ot the vagaries of the means of egress because I could put in a dirt slope to the required landing otherwise but by definition like these.

STAIR. A change in elevation, consisting of one or more risers.

STAIRWAY. One or more flights of stairs, either interior or exterior, with the necessary landings and platforms connecting

them to form a continuous and uninterrupted passage from one level to another within or attached to a building, porch or deck.

Then the semantically inclined would say well "Attached?" or not is it a stair.

To which I respond a Stair is a Stair is a Stair and collectivly they are a stairway. but could I use a Ramp.?

RAMP. A walking surface that has a running slope steeper than 1 unit vertical in 20 units horizontal (5-percent slope).

Then this adresses vertical changes at ALL exterior doors

R311.4 Vertical egress. Egress from habitable levels including habitable attics and basements not provided with an

egress door in accordance with Section R311.2 shall be by a ramp in accordance with Section R311.8 or a stairway in

accordance with Section R311.7.

(NOT PROVIDED WITH AN EGRESS DOOR) being less that the required egress width or a slider etc. I believe the code has it covered.

may be a convoluted coverage by not being printed in a Yellow and Black special book but it is there.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't see the poll either till I went and looked for it......


----------



## RJJ (Oct 31, 2013)

I say yes!


----------



## peach (Nov 2, 2013)

yes.. for a single family residence, that is the only exit discharge.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Why can't I vote twice?


----------

